# 66 lemans 12 bolt posi rear



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys: I had this on the wrong forum thread so trying again.

See the pics of a 12 bolt posi rear from a 67 Chevelle that I am going to bolt in to my 66 lemans. some of you guys have done this.

I have 66 Station wagon , moog springs I put in last year. The bottom spring perch on the 12 bolt is the top hat style. So can I use my 66 springs? or do I need to order 67 Springs? are they different?

Also anybody good on attaching these anti hop bars with the bushings, just how they attach? I put on all new bushings last year but not quite sure how this bolts up. They will keep the rubber planted down for sure, as it really drops when you give it the gas....

Should bolt right in with a change of speedo gears, any tips appreciated!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I installed a 12 bolt in my '64 out of a '69 SS 396. everything bolted up nice, even the emergency brake cables were right on. the u-joints are a different size, so I just installed a complete chevelle manual trans. driveshaft out of a local scrap yard. gto's should have had 12 bolt rears right from the factory.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Rick, yeah think this should go in good, those anti hop bars are cool, Needed more on big engines certainly, but it is inly geometry as far as I can tell and pushes the rubber down on the road, that is good for any V-8.....small or big!

I have to figure how the bushing mounts, I think the bushing should go in where the bushing hole is on the lower hole and than maybe the top is a staright bolt, but I may need adjustable upper control arms.

How is that 12 bolt working?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do not know what brand you have on the no-hops, but here is a Youtube installation video that may be of some help.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Jim! Not sure what to do with those, they came with it so I will check it out...!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys; I found the Lakewood instructions for mounting those no hop bars. Summit had them just a straight bolt on there is a plastic sleeve it looks like in the two top holes.

I need to figure out the springs as well, will 67 GTO fit this 67 Chevelle axel bottom mount?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put a 66 Chevelle rear in my 70 Lemans, 5/8" narrower per side, fit fatter rubber in the 70 and keep it low. Had to use a conversion U joint from Autozone, you just have to find the cap diameter of both, then use correct u joint. I got a set of the no hop bars, but they don't have bushings in them, so decided not to use them, no place for grease fittings either, more race only stuff. Control arms hooked right up on mine, no issues.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Jet!


----------

